

How to get a 600% boost in sales for your iPhone App - tontoa4
http://www.macrumors.com/2009/02/06/apples-iphone-tv-ads-boost-individual-app-sales/

======
pedalpete
Uhhh, so the no brainer way to boost your iPhone App sales is to jut get Apple
to feature your app in one of their ads?

How about some advice on getting into an Apple ad.

